# Gaming-PC für Saji



## Saji (2. Januar 2012)

Hiho liebe buffies!

Wie der Titel es bereits vermuten lässt muss für mich nun doch wieder ein neuer PC her. Es geht einfach nicht ohne. Es soll aber wirklich ein Gaming-PC werden, Officeaufgaben fallen weiterhin in den Bereich meines Notebooks.

Was erwarte ich? Ausreichend gute Leistung für SW:TOR natürlich; maximale Details, Schatten, Bloom und AA/AF. Einen Intel i5 Prozessor, eine Nvidia Grafikkarte sowie ein Netzteil um die 500 Watt und sicherheitshalber 8 GB RAM - die Module kosten ja eh fast nichts. Das Gehäuse muss keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen, es reicht wenn es einigermaßen ansehnlich ist und laufwerkstechnisch bin ich mit einem günstigen LG DVD-Brenner zufrieden. Bluray-Laufwerke lassen sich ja immer noch nachrüsten wenn es soweit ist. Wichtig wäre auch noch das mir eine SATA-HDD im Bereich 500GB völlig reicht. SSD traue ich nicht über den Weg und ich brauch die Bootzeit einfach um noch einmal aufs Klo zu können. 

So, genug geschwafelt. Ich bin ja nicht jemand der sich einfach so von euch bespaßen lässt, daher habe ich mir schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht und mir schon mal ein System zusammengebastelt. Alles von Alternate, preis zzgl. Versand und Zusammenbau.



> Meine Konfiguration
> &#8364; 818,34*
> ------
> CPU Lüfter
> ...




Verbesserungspotential sehe ich besonders bei der Grafikkarte. Eine GT560 Ti lächelt mich sehr an, aber ich scheue den etwas höheren Preis für einen zu geringen Leistungszuwachs. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich in den letzten Jahren völlig den Anschluss an den Hardwaresektor verloren habe und keine aktuellen Benchmarks im Kopf habe. Über das 500 Watt Netzteil lässt sich vielleicht streiten, aber ich habe lieber etwas mehr Saft in der Hinterhand als am Ende auf dem Trockenen zu sitzen. Wie man sehen kann habe ich mich für einen i5 2400 entschieden. der i5 2500 ist wieder teurer und das Übertaktungspotential des 2500k interessiert mich nicht.

Apropos Prozessor. Statt des Boxed Lüfter möchte ich gerne einen Alpenföhn verbauen lassen. Kostet so wie ich das gesehen etwas mehr als andere Lüfter, scheint aber auch eine hohe Qualität zu haben. Da könnte man unter Umständen noch etwas einsparen mit einer preisgünstigeren Alternative. Bei den Gehäuselüftern bin ich scheinbar weniger penibel. Zwei Arctic 120mm Lüfter sollen für gute Luft im Inneren sorgen. Passen die zum Cooler Master Elite 310 Gehäuse? Fragen über Fragen... lasst meine unbeholfene Zusammenstellung etwas auf euch wirken und postet eure Vorschläge. Aber nicht vergessen! Deadline liegt bei 900 Euro (zzgl. Versand und Zusammenbau).

mfg
Saji


----------



## pampam (2. Januar 2012)

Ich würde sagen, das ist soweit ziemlich gut.
Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich die GTX560ti mit 2GB nehmen und beim Prozessor nen i5-2500K (Der Standardkühler reicht locker aus und ist auch fast nicht hörbar, weshalb ich diesen entweder nicht oder nur durch einen sehr guten Kühler ersetzen würde).
Außerdem ist nicht ganz klar, ob das Netzteil 400 oder 500 Watt hat. Auch wenn 400 reichen müssten, würde ich doch lieber zu einer größeren Version greifen, da es nichtnur das Netzteil schont, sondern in Zukunft beim Aufrüsten mehr Raum lässt.

Edit: richtig lesen sollte ich, wie du sagst hat das Netzteil 500W. Das 530W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+ wäre allerdings eine (günstigere) Alternative. Hab ich selbst und bin absolut zufrieden was Leistung und Lautstärke betrifft (ist nahezu nicht zu höhren).
Beim Mainboard könntest du das LinkASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 nehmen, aufgrund einem etwas akutelleren Chipsatz. Ob sich das wirklich bemerkbar macht, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht


----------



## Saji (2. Januar 2012)

pampam schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, das ist soweit ziemlich gut.
> Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich die GTX560ti mit 2GB nehmen und beim Prozessor nen i5-2500K (Der Standardkühler reicht locker aus und ist auch fast nicht hörbar, weshalb ich diesen entweder nicht oder nur durch einen sehr guten Kühler ersetzen würde).
> Außerdem ist nicht ganz klar, ob das Netzteil 400 oder 500 Watt hat. Auch wenn 400 reichen müssten, würde ich doch lieber zu einer größeren Version greifen, da es nichtnur das Netzteil schont, sondern in Zukunft beim Aufrüsten mehr Raum lässt.



Das Netzteil ist eines mit 500 Watt. Die Betitelung, die ich übrigens ganz frech von Alternate kopiert habe, ist nur falsch. Habe ich auch erst eben gesehen. Für mich sind 500 Watt irgendwie Pflicht. Sicher ist sicher.

Wie ich schon sagte tendiere ich auch stark zur GTX560 Ti, aber müssen es gleich 2 GB VRAM sein? Würde die 1GB VRAM Variante nicht auch reichen? Ich will ja keine Videos rendern und Spiele, die wirklich Vorteile von 2GB VRAM ziehen, gibt es nicht oder sind für mich nicht interessant. zum Thema i5 2500K muss ich wieder sagen, dass es bei mir eine reine Preisfrage ist. Natürlich habe ich schon viel gutes über den 2500K gehört, scheue jedoch noch den Aufpreis. Sollte der Boxed Lüfter für die CPU ausreichen wären mal wieder 20 Euro mehr Spielraum für andere Komponenten vorhanden.




pampam schrieb:


> Edit: richtig lesen sollte ich, wie du sagst hat das Netzteil 500W. Das 530W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+ wäre allerdings eine (günstigere) Alternative. Hab ich selbst und bin absolut zufrieden was Leistung und Lautstärke betrifft (ist nahezu nicht zu höhren).
> Beim Mainboard könntest du das LinkASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 nehmen, aufgrund einem etwas akutelleren Chipsatz. Ob sich das wirklich bemerkbar macht, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht


Siehe oben.  Danke für die Tipps, werde ich mir gerne mal näher ansehen!


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (2. Januar 2012)

Ich für meinen Teil würde lieber 2x 4 GB ram nehmen als einmal 8


----------



## Saji (2. Januar 2012)

MagicBl4d3 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil würde lieber 2x 4 GB ram nehmen als einmal 8



Es sind zwei 4 GB Riegel. Aber du hast recht, geht aus der Auflistung nicht hervor.

Ich habe noch etwas an der Konfiguration herumgeschraubt und dabei kam folgendes raus (Changelog nach dem Quote):



> Meine Konfiguration
> &#8364; 878,85*
> 
> CPU Lüfter
> ...




Changelog:

Mainboard gegen ein sofort lieferbares Äquivalent getauscht.
Statt der GTX560 ist nun eine GTX560 Ti verbaut.
Der i5-2400 hat einem i5-2500 Platz gemacht (keine K-Version, ich übertakte das Ding eh nie im Leben).
Das Netzteil ist nun das be quiet! Pure Power L7 530 Watt.
Statt zwei Arctic Gehäuselüfter nur noch einer. Das Gehäuse liefert ja schon einen mit. Zwei 120er sollten reichen.


----------



## pampam (2. Januar 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist eines mit 500 Watt. Die Betitelung, die ich übrigens ganz frech von Alternate kopiert habe, ist nur falsch. Habe ich auch erst eben gesehen. Für mich sind 500 Watt irgendwie Pflicht. Sicher ist sicher.
> 
> Wie ich schon sagte tendiere ich auch stark zur GTX560 Ti, aber müssen es gleich 2 GB VRAM sein? Würde die 1GB VRAM Variante nicht auch reichen? Ich will ja keine Videos rendern und Spiele, die wirklich Vorteile von 2GB VRAM ziehen, gibt es nicht oder sind für mich nicht interessant. zum Thema i5 2500K muss ich wieder sagen, dass es bei mir eine reine Preisfrage ist. Natürlich habe ich schon viel gutes über den 2500K gehört, scheue jedoch noch den Aufpreis. Sollte der Boxed Lüfter für die CPU ausreichen wären mal wieder 20 Euro mehr Spielraum für andere Komponenten vorhanden.
> 
> ...



Battlefield 3 z.B. profitiert von den 2Gb Grafikspeicher. Hab die 1 Gb Variante und wenn ich auf Ultra stell, dann hab ich je nach größe der Map nach einiger Zeit Texturfehler. Bei nem Bekannten mit der 2Gb Variante läuft alles perfekt. In naher Zukunft kommen bestimmt noch andere Spiele, bei denen sich 2Gb lohnen. Ich denke bei nem 900€ PC sollte die Graka schon drinn sein 
wenn du kein absoluter Silentfreak bist (bzw. übertackten willst) würde ich dir wirklich empfehlen den Boxedlüfter zu behalten und lieber den i5-2500K zu nehmen. Zum Boxedkühler sollte man noch sagen, dass er auf den ersten blick sehr (SEHR) klein wirkt, aber er reicht absolut aus und ist auch noch sehr leise.


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. Januar 2012)

Wenn du wert auf AntiAliasing legst und das bei fullHD Auflösungen, würde ich auch zur 2 GB Grafikspeicher GTX 560Ti tendieren. Ne HD6950 wäre halt einfacher, is aber keine NVidia. Prozessor reicht völlig aus, Netzteil eher eines von den beiden:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Seasonic/M12II-520_520_Watt/143540/?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Cougar/CMX_550/664554/?


----------



## mristau (3. Januar 2012)

Ich würde da glaub eher zur neueren GTX 560Ti 448Cores tendieren mit 1280MB
Oder noch etwas warten, dann ne 79x0 eben die Mittelklasse davon, die dürfte richtig schnell werden, auch wenns ne AMD is einiges schneller als GTX 560


----------



## Saji (3. Januar 2012)

Warten ist ein No-Go! Dann warte ich wieder... und wieder... und wieder... egal wann ich mir einen neuen PC kaufe, es ist immer der falsche Zeitpunkt. Und im Moment bin ich gerade so motiviert es zu tun. In einer Woche oder zwei kann das Gefühl schon wieder weg sein. Also hier mal die vorerst letzte Konfiguration.



> Meine Konfiguration
> € 891,85*
> 
> CPU Lüfter
> ...




Jetzt mit GTX560 Ti mit 2048 MB VRAM, i5-2500K und der Alpenföhn bleibt. Ich trau den Boxed-Kühlern nicht übern weg. ^_^ Damit wäre mein Preislimit auch beinahe erschöpft: 891 Euro.


----------



## pampam (3. Januar 2012)

Halte ich soweit für gut. Nur ob der 25 Euro Kühler besser ist, als der Boxed ist ne andere Frage.


----------



## Soulii (3. Januar 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Jetzt mit GTX560 Ti mit 2048 MB VRAM, i5-2500K und der Alpenföhn bleibt. Ich trau den Boxed-Kühlern nicht übern weg. ^_^ Damit wäre mein Preislimit auch beinahe erschöpft: 891 Euro.



na obs das bringt... 
k variante ist bei dir total sinnfrei
nen alpendröhn ? naja... nicht so mein fall
2gig auf einer 560ti ist auch unfug

und dann noch der preis...



			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
> &#8364; 25,50*
> 
> 500GB Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 16MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
> ...


----------



## Saji (3. Januar 2012)

pampam schrieb:


> Halte ich soweit für gut. Nur ob der 25 Euro Kühler besser ist, als der Boxed ist ne andere Frage.



Sehr viel schlechter aber wohl auch nicht. Sollte es Probleme geben lässt sich ja ein anderer Lüfter montieren. Ich tacker das Ding jetzt mal so fest und freue mich wie ein Schneekönig auf den Rechner. :3 Ich denke, wir haben da für mich was feines gebastelt, das meinen astronomischen Anforderungen (SW:TOR) gerecht wird. *g*

In dem Sinne vielen Dank an alle, die mitgeholfen haben!



Soulii schrieb:


> na obs das bringt...
> k variante ist bei dir total sinnfrei
> nen alpendröhn ? naja... nicht so mein fall
> 2gig auf einer 560ti ist auch unfug
> ...



Ob's was bringt werden wir wohl nie erfahren, oder zumindest nicht zeitnah. Bei der K-Variante der CPU bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher. Eventuell wird's am Ende doch noch der 2500 oder der 2400. Da leg ich mich jetzt noch nicht fest. Aber der Rest wird wohl so bestehen bleiben. Falls mir der Alpenföhn nicht zusagen sollte ist der, wie oben schon gesagt, fix ausgetauscht. Und ob jetzt die 2GB VRAM bei der GTX560 Ti sinnvoll ist oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich mag nur nicht an alle Enden etwas totsparen, das ist nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache.

Frag 50 Menschen und du bekommst 50 verschiedene Meinungen. Ich habe mir hier jetzt meine Meinung gebildet, mein Budget ausgereizt und werde nur noch über Detailfragen nachdenken. Klar würde ich bestimmte Teile woanders günstiger bekommen, aber ich habe bewusst Marken gewählt bei denen ich bereits positive Erfahrungen machen konnte und Alternate... ja, sie sind nicht gerade der günstigste Shop, aber ich hab verdammt noch mal großes Vertrauen in die Jungs und Mädels. Sinnvoll oder nicht - es ist am Ende mein Rechner. *g* Nicht schön, aber selten.


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. Januar 2012)

Lass Mainboard und Prozessor doch so wie im EIngangspost, das reicht VOLLKOMMEN aus, und spart dir noch etwas Geld (du willst doch sowieso nicht übertakten)

Da das preislich so einen großen Unterschied macht, nimm doch lieber eine 1 GB Variante der GTX 560Ti, das sollte auch ausreichen. z.B. die hier: Mein Link 
Der Grafikspeicher ist nämlich meisten das letzte das limitiert (zumindest wenn mal mindestens 1 GB vorhanden ist)


----------



## mristau (3. Januar 2012)

Also 2GB RAM braucht man selbst bei 1920x1080 nicht für die Grafikkarte, da würden 1GB ausreichen, 2GB braucht man erst bei Auflösungen jenseits 2550x...
Antialiasing selbst verbraucht nicht erheblich mehr Grafikkarten RAM, durch mehr RAM hast einfach nur größeren Speicher für die Texturen, die dort gecached sein können.

Die GTX 560 Ti mit 448 Cores ist besser als die mit 2GB und kostet ähnlich viel
und die Ati Karten kommen noch diese Woche raus, bzw. 09.01.

Warten mag nicht immer sinnvoll sein, aber wenn neue Hardware in 1-2 Wochen rauskommt, ist es Unsinn, sich noch schnell die alte zu kaufen, ist zwar jetzt nicht NVidia selbst, aber AMD wird mit Sicherheit die Preise für alle 6xx0 Karten reduzieren, Folge: Auch NVidia reduziert die Preise.
Und die neue 7x00er Serie wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit im selben Preissegment die GTX 560 Ti schlagen.

Ich würde auch im Moment keine Festplatte kaufen, selbst wenn das heißen würde, dass ich erstmal eine IDE Platte nutzen muss.
80&#8364; für ne 500GB Platte und in 3-4 Monaten kriegst dafür wieder 2TB


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2012)

Soweit ich hörte, hat ATI die Grafikkarten auf Februar verschoben. Und auch dann muss man, so man denn einen vernünftigen Lüfter haben möchte, wahrscheinlich noch ne Weile warten, bis Modelle mit alternativen Lüfter den Markt erreichen. Denn der Standardlüfter soll ja mal wieder alles andere als leise sein. Wenn man sich also daran stört, wird es mit ein paar Wochen warten noch nicht getan sein.


----------



## Tilhor (3. Januar 2012)

Also.
Meine Zusammenstellung:

Intel i5-2500K
ASRock Z68 Extreme3
Teamgroup Elite DIMM 8GB
Zotac GeForce GTX560 Ti 2GB
be quiet! Pure Power L8 530W
Xigmatek Asgard I / II
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
LG DVD-Laufwerk
EKL Alpenföhn Grock Clockner Rev. B

Das wären insgesamt ca.: 791&#8364;
Habe die Preise um auf den Wert zu kommen meistens um 5&#8364;-15&#8364; von dem Preis des günstigsten Anbieters erhöht, da man nicht bei 20 unterschiedlichen Anbietern bestellt.

Man könnte daher noch eine stärkere Grafikkarte einbauen.
Also ich würde dann noch die GTX560 Ti 448 einbauen.
Man kann sich zwischen den verlinkten Marken entscheiden.


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2012)

Zum Thema Alpenföhn...ich hab hier auch einen verbaut auf meinem Phenom 1...lest euch doch mal bitte erst die Bewertungen durch bevor ihr meckert. Die EKL Lüfter sind abartig gut, gut verarbeitet, leise und made in Germany. Und ich behaupte, dass der Alpenföhn besser kühlt als der Boxed Lüfter!

Als Gehäuse holste dir das Zalman Z9 Plus...hab ich jetzt vor knapp einer Woche geschossen für 53,99 €, hat Lüftersteuerung, Temperaturanzeige, 4 (!) mitgelieferte Lüfter mit Staubfiltern. Bin total begeistert von dem Gehäuse, keine scharfen Kanten, gute Kabelführung hinterm Mainboard und es werden auch gleich Gummilager zur Festplattenentkopplung mitgeliefert (Platte wird übrigens seitwärts reingeschoben)...und ned wieder so ein Rotztower für 16 Euro Oo


----------



## Soulii (3. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und ich behaupte, dass der Alpenföhn besser kühlt als der Boxed Lüfter!



jeder 5€ kühler sollte das können , das ist keine glanzleistung...


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2012)

Also, ich kann auch nur bestes von EKL-Lüftern/Kühlern berichten. Einen Alpenföhn Groß Clockner hab ich zum Beispiel schon verbaut und ich muss sagen, dass Ding ist top.
Fast unhörbar und wirklich eine gute Kühlleistung. Und die Montage fand ich jetzt auch nicht so schlecht. Würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen. Absolut geiles Teil.


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, ich kann auch nur bestes von EKL-Lüftern/Kühlern berichten. Einen Alpenföhn Groß Clockner hab ich zum Beispiel schon verbaut und ich muss sagen, dass Ding ist top.
> Fast unhörbar und wirklich eine gute Kühlleistung. Und die Montage fand ich jetzt auch nicht so schlecht. Würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen. Absolut geiles Teil.



Danke, wenigstens mal einer der auch aus Erfahrung spricht und Ahnung hat...sorry aber das wär das gleiche als würde jemand sagen: "Be Quiet ist Mist" Bleib einfach beim EKL und werde glücklich


----------



## Greifwin (4. Januar 2012)

Übertakten ist so einfach beim 2500K, meiner läuft ohne Aufwand, allerdings mit nem Noctua-Kühler, auf 4,3 Ghz ohne Probleme


----------



## Saji (4. Januar 2012)

So, mal ein kurzes Update. Ich hab den PC so gelassen wie er zuletzt war, also mit i5-2500K und der GTX560 Ti 2GB VRAM. Wenn ich doch mal etwas mehr CPU-Leistung brauchen sollte lässt sich der Prozessor schnell übertakten und die Grafikkarte sollte eine Auflösung zwischen HDready und FullHD problemlos mit AA und AF auf den Bildschirm zaubern können. Könnte eine Karte mit 1GB VRAM wohl auch, aber bei 900 Euro Budget darf auch etwas Prestige dabei sein. 

Mich ärgern zwar noch immer die Preise für die Festplatten, da ich aber über keine SATA-Festplatte verfüge und die erste greifbare HDD bei mir zuhause eine 100GB IDE-Platte ist, ist das wohl unumgänglich.

Lüfter blieb auch der Alpenföhn, da ich in einem älteren PC auch schon mal einen Alpenföhn drin hatte und der seine Arbeit super machte, bin ich einfach, genau wie u.a. AÖ-Ravenation, davon überzeugt. Sollte der Lüfter bei einem späteren übertakten der CPU nicht mehr ausreichen ist ja schnell ein neuer gekauft.

Alles in allem bin ich mit der Zusammenstellung sehr zufrieden. Sie hat zwar mein Limit gut ausgereizt, aber irgendwie hatte ich mich mit so einer Situation schon vor dem Erstellen des Threads abgefunden. Wichtig ist nur, dass es kein "Ultra Gaming PC" für 599,- von der Stange ist, vorzugsweise noch von Media Markt mit billig Netzteil und gedrosselter Grafikkarte.


----------



## mristau (4. Januar 2012)

Vom Prestige wäre die GTX560Ti 448 mit "nur" 1280MB Speicher überlegen. Mit einer so "kleinen" Auflösung sind 2GB einfach übertrieben, selbst 2550x... Auflösungen schafft man mit 1GB, erst jenseits davon braucht man mehr, oder bei 2 Monitoren. Deshalb hat auch eine GTX 570 Standard nur 1280MB

Aber es ist ja nicht mein PC also viel Spaß damit


----------



## Saji (14. Januar 2012)

Fixes Update.  Rechner ist nun schon seit drei Tagen bei mir und ist einfach oberklasse. Besonders überrascht war ich von der Lautstärke. Selbst beim Spielen von SW:TOR wird das Ding nur ganz leicht lauter, kaum ein Unterschied zum Leerlauf. Bin sehr zufrieden. :3


----------



## bemuehung (14. Januar 2012)

welche GPU ist es denn geworden ? bzw. komplette Zusammenstellung

560Ti 2Gb einiges < 560Ti 448Cores


----------



## Saji (14. Januar 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> welche GPU ist es denn geworden ? bzw. komplette Zusammenstellung
> 
> 560Ti 2Gb einiges < 560Ti 448Cores



So wie hier: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/191854-gaming-pc-fur-saji/page__p__3207271&#entry3207271

Wer nicht anschauen mag, es ist die GTX560Ti 2GB drin. Den Aufpreis auf eine gute GTX560Ti mit 448 Cores wollte ich nicht zahlen und leistungstechnisch reicht meine völlig aus. Sinnvoll oder nicht sei dahingestellt, aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben auch welche die GTX560Ti mit 2 GB und sind von der völlig überzeugt. Das hat wiederum mich überzeugt. *g*

Wichtig wäre auch zu sagen, dass ich den CPU-Lüfter doch noch durch einen Scythe Shuriken Rev.B getauscht habe. War grade genauso teuer wie der Alpenfön, bietet aber mehr Kühlleistung bei minimal höherer Lautstärke.

Abschließen lässt sich das System vorerst so zusammenfassen: SW:TOR, maximale Details, Schatten und Bloom aktiviert, 60FPS (VSync an). Wie hoch die Framerate ohne VSync geht kann ich nicht sagen, SW:TOR neigt ja sehr zum Tearing weswegen ich es ohne noch nicht probiert habe und gar nicht probieren möchte.  Anyway, ich würde mal sagen Mission erfolgreich abgeschlossen.


----------



## bemuehung (14. Januar 2012)

ihh n L7 PurePower 

hast du 1 x 8GB gekauft warum nich 2 x 4GB für knappe 25-30Euro


----------



## Saji (14. Januar 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> ihh n L7 PurePower
> 
> hast du 1 x 8GB gekauft warum nich 2 x 4GB für knappe 25-30Euro



Da du dich nicht an diesem Thread beteiligt hast verbietet ich dir jedwedes "ihh". Du hattest deine Chance dich am Thema zu beteiligen, jetzt ist der Zug abgefahren. Hättest du außerdem den Thread aufmerksam durchgelesen, wüsstest du, dass es ein Kit mit 2x4GB RAM ist und hättest jetzt nicht diese Frage gestellt, die auf Seite 1 bereits (zu Recht!) gestellt wurde.


----------



## bemuehung (14. Januar 2012)

warum kosten die 8Gb dann knappe 50Euro ? laut Link


----------



## Xuno (14. Januar 2012)

Ist doch auch Jacke wie Hose  
Sein PC steht bei ihm zu Hause und daran wird sich nichts ändern. Und für den Preis ist das ein absolut gutes System, da gibts wenig dran zu meckern und bis du mit dem
Leistungsprobleme hast werden auch noch mindestens 2 Jahre verstreichen


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre auch zu sagen, dass ich den CPU-Lüfter doch noch durch einen Scythe Shuriken Rev.B getauscht habe. War grade genauso teuer wie der Alpenfön, bietet aber mehr Kühlleistung bei minimal höherer Lautstärke.


Wie konntest du nur...


----------



## pampam (15. Januar 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> Vom Prestige wäre die GTX560Ti 448 mit "nur" 1280MB Speicher überlegen. Mit einer so "kleinen" Auflösung sind 2GB einfach übertrieben, selbst 2550x... Auflösungen schafft man mit 1GB, erst jenseits davon braucht man mehr, oder bei 2 Monitoren. Deshalb hat auch eine GTX 570 Standard nur 1280MB
> 
> Aber es ist ja nicht mein PC also viel Spaß damit



Wie kommst du denn darauf, dass man selbst die 2550x... Auflösungen mit 1GB schafft? Ich hab ne GTX560Ti mit 1GB und spiele BF3 auf hoch (mit 1920x1080). Wenn ich auf Ultra stelle, läuft zwar alles flüssig aber der Speicher läuft nach einigen Minuten (nur auf den Großen Maps) voll und ich bekomme Grafikfehler. Solange ich nur auf Hoch stelle, bleibe ich knapp unter 1GB Grafikspeicherbedarf. Ein bekannter hat übrigens die 2GB Version und er kann alles auf Ultra stellen ohne Probleme.

Recht hast du allerdings mit der GTX56Ti 448. Die würde ich der 2GB Version auch vorziehen, da der Speicher dann selbst für BF3 reichen sollte und auch noch deutlich mehr Leistung da ist.


----------



## mristau (15. Januar 2012)

Die GTX560 ist bei BF3 auch nicht grad für Ultra geeignet, dass es mit 2GB reicht kann ja sein, aber eine GTX570 schafft Ultra auch ohne 2GB RAM
Dass der RAM voll läuft ist auch ein Indiz, dass die Karte an sich zu langsam ist.

Aber natürlich bringt mehr GraKa RAM schon grundsätzlich was. Nur wenn die Grafikkarte schnell genug ist, braucht man nicht so viel RAM drauf

Meine Aussage bezieht sich nicht ausschließlich auf die GTX560 Karten, dort gibt es sicher auch Spiele, die von mehr als 1GB profitieren, weil die Karte nur Mittelmaß bei den aktuellen ist. Bei ner GTX580 würde der kleinere RAM auch bei richtig großen Auflösungen nicht volllaufen, weil eben die Leistung das hergibt.


----------



## Saji (15. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wie konntest du nur...



Nicht traurig sein, wenn ich die CPU mal übertakte kommt was großes von Alpenfön drauf.


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2012)

Juhu!


----------

